# Sick German Blue Ram- Please Help!!



## nebula72 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

First Time Poster with a sick fish.

Can anyone please help me with my German Blue Ram?

She has red lump right at her pectoral fin (the other fin looks fine).

Being Im a first time poster, the site will not let me attach a photo link. (I will try to add one after I submit this.)

She has been in the same 29 Gallon tank for a year and a half along with 3 cardinal tetras, one SAE, and one L333.

There have been no fish added or taken away in that year and a half.

ph =6.5 Nitrite = 0, nitrate = 10 (my water has been kept at 10 to 20 since I owned her)

Eco Complete substrate.

I am not sure if this is disease or if she has gotten picked on my my larger SAE or L333.

As of now I have performed a 40% water change, added stress coat and some aquarium salt and put her in a floating breeder tank to prevent getting picked on.

Any advise would be most appreciated.

Thanks so much

Tom


----------



## nebula72 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like I can now post image links.

[/img]
Attached is a pic of her with a red lump right at her pectoral fin (the other fin looks fine).


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Picture's kinda hazy, but I would say it's some sort of ulcer/wound? Could be from the SAE; they get aggressive once they hit 3-4 inches. I'd isolate her in a different tank and watch carefully. Keep the water clean, feed as little as possible, and just watch for further/secondary infections. Melafix/Pimafix may not hurt either, although at this point I'd say it's not needed.

See if you can get a clearer picture' that will help us diagnose w/e it may be.


----------



## nebula72 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is a better pic.

What do you think?

Thanks again

Tom


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Hard to say, but seems to me like something's damaged her pectoral fin. Although it could also be anchor worms. Are there little white stringlike things hanging out from her? If so, it's a parasite. There are tons of meds for that. If it's not a parasite then she probably got injured somehow, in which case just keep the water clean, feed well, and she should heal. A salt dip + Melafix will help prevent infection.


----------



## nebula72 (Sep 19, 2011)

As of now she in a breeder within the main tank. I don't have another tank to put her in and even if i did, im afraid to have her shock from any sudden water condition change. Will the melafix affect the other fish in the tank?

Thanks for the great advise.

Tom


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Melafix is an anti-bacterial; it wont affect the fish, but it might impact the bioload.


----------



## nebula72 (Sep 19, 2011)

First off I want to send thanks for the responses.
Unfortunately she didnt make it. My wife just called me at work to let me know.
The weird thing is, last night she was moving so well, I was considering letting her out but I was still worried about the SAE possibly going after her.

Anyway, I lost my star fish in my 29 Gallon.

I may try to get pair of GBRs but Im not sure.. Any recommendations would be welcome.

thanks again

Tom


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I honestly would get rid of the SAE; they get nasty when they get bigger. A school of otos would be much better for algae cleanup anyways. I'd also get some more cardinals, bump it up to 10 or so. Other than that, I'd either get another pair, or go for some apistos, depending on what's available.


----------



## nebula72 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea:

Spoke to my local fish store and they will take the SAE to trade for another fish.

How many otos can i put in my 29 gallon if i went with a pair of GBRs (or apisto), an L333, and 10 Cardinals?

I want to make sure I dont overcrowd/overbioload my tank.

Thanks so much for the advise.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

One of my 20gallon tanks has:

2 apistos
9 cardinals
5 otos

So I'd say your tank could look something like:

2 dwarf cichlids
10 cardinals
1 L333
6 otos

That's assuming that you have proper filtration of course.


----------

